

Django powered flickr photo voting site - monological
http://flickrup.com

======
icco
two things: 1) the about page throws an Unhandled exception error, and 2) by
not linking back to the original photo page on flickr (from the individual
image page), you are breaking flickr's TOS.

Other than that, looks pretty cool.

------
monological
By the way, this site used to be written in php (Code Igniter), but I just
rewrote it in Python (Django), which took about 2 weeks. I also automatically
pull top photos from Flickr's interestingness api, so there's always fresh
content on the site.

Please offer any feedback you might have.

~~~
there
what prompted the rewrite?

~~~
monological
Maintainability and Python's more powerful, i.e., I'm more dangerous with it,
than php.

------
simplegeek
One question about your implementation. Last time I checked Django their file
upload mechanism wasn't pretty, I'm not sure if you're dealing with file
uploads, but did it cause any pains? Please enlighten me.

~~~
tvon
FWIW, if you're searching for a better interface, django-filebrowser uses
Uploadify which works quite well.

~~~
simplegeek
Thanks for letting me know and I think by Uploadify you meant the Jquery
plugin, right?

~~~
tvon
Yup, that's the one.

------
merrick33
The design is clean, I like the concept. I didn't see attribution for each
photo, did I miss it? I wouldn't feel comfortable visiting the site everyday
if you don't give credit to the photographer.

~~~
merrick33
I just noticed the attribution is missing on the photo page, but present on
the homepage. If you were only going to do one, it seems the one that would
benefit the photographer them most is on the photo page - because likely that
will be the one that is indexed and possibly found on your site later - thus
the link would help them.

~~~
monological
Thanks for input, I will add that to the todo list. thanks!

------
metaforth
Great job. It would be a lot more addictive if it was in a hot-or-not format
-- random sequence of pictures and you get to vote on each one. Each vote
shows you the next one.

~~~
monological
I am actually going to really consider implementing this. I think you are
right. Before I had the option of allowing users to submit photos, but no one
really submitted anything so the site kind of died. I realized I need fresh
content to make the site addictive, but your idea will take it a step further.

------
adg
Some of the photo titles come out wonky due to character encoding issues.

If I click Vote, but am not logged in, why not redirect me to a login page?

The photo sizes are really small. Why not make them bigger? After all, the
whole point of the site is to see and vote on them.

------
rythie
Actually there are tons of voting groups of Flickr, I was really hoping that
app was a way to do that better, but everything is lumped together, so it
doesn't.

~~~
monological
Could you describe some ways that would make it better?

~~~
rythie
Well, to me, you are trying to solve the wrong problem. Everyone is voting for
what they like which all goes into one big pool. I think you should let people
create groups with their own rules.

Flickr already has a very active scene where people create groups that are
voted on in various ways, but it's very ad-hoc. Here are a few examples of the
types of groups:

Post pictures with at least 50 favs <http://www.flickr.com/groups/greatpix50/>

Pictures with a least 4000 views <http://www.flickr.com/groups/views4000/>

Post a picture of a tree, comment on one
<http://www.flickr.com/groups/the_tree/>

Post one, award two <http://www.flickr.com/groups/history-mystery/>

Top 20 Travel Pics <http://www.flickr.com/groups/top20travelpix/>

I would suggest looking at what these people are doing and seeing if you can
make a better system for them.

